
Philippines: Maria Ressa, Rey Santos Jr convicted of cyber libel - aspenmayer
https://www.rappler.com/nation/263790-maria-ressa-reynaldo-santos-jr-convicted-cyber-libel-case-june-15-2020
======
aspenmayer
Original title lacked context. The country was added to the beginning of the
title.

> Manila Regional Trial Court (RTC) Branch 46 convicted Rappler CEO and
> executive editor Maria Ressa and former Rappler researcher-writer Reynaldo
> Santos Jr over cyber libel charges in a high-profile verdict handed down
> Monday, June 15. Rappler as a company was declared to have no liability.

------
0max
The Philippines is one of Facebook's Internet.org countries where any link
tapped on Facebook isn't charged against your phone's load/balance. (the
country is largely pre-paid accounts and balances)

~~~
pull_my_finger
That's not really how it worked. You got free data _on_ facebook, but you
couldn't follow the links on free data. It's why misleading headlines were
causing a big misinformation problem.

------
dirtylowprofile
Because of Rappler’s arrogance.

[https://twitter.com/abscbnnews/status/1272120272993353728?s=...](https://twitter.com/abscbnnews/status/1272120272993353728?s=21)

~~~
jessaustin
I don't know anything about Keng or when he did or did not make money
trafficking drugs and people. He doesn't seem to have suffered much from
whatever adverse coverage he received in May 2012. [0] Still... doesn't it
seem possible that the government will go for any pretext to hound the primary
journalistic voice that challenges some of the more outrageous abuses in
Philippines? Where else should we go to keep up with what's happening there?

[0] [https://www.rappler.com/newsbreak/iq/224092-fast-facts-
wilfr...](https://www.rappler.com/newsbreak/iq/224092-fast-facts-wilfredo-
keng-huang-rulun)

